# Costs of Goliath Birdeater



## slimtim454 (May 6, 2007)

I was thinking about purchasing a Goliath Birdeater and was wondering how much they cost?


----------



## speedreader (May 6, 2007)

whoa, depends on size and gender. Search in for sale section


----------



## slimtim454 (May 6, 2007)

4-5" gender is a non factor


----------



## Drachenjager (May 6, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> 4-5" gender is a non factor


WHAT>>>>non factor?
i guess i dont understand that at all
females will almost certianly cost more if they are sexed ....
unsexed well you take your chances. 
i have what was sold as a female , havent checked the execuvum yet.. but she is about 4-5 inches
prob gonna sell her tho. im not as enamoured with her as i thougth i would be lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 6, 2007)

50-80 bucks. Depends...as mentioned shop around keep your eyes open. It never fails you will buy one and the next day see that same thing on sale. Ha ha that sounds like something my Gf would say.




> 4-5" gender is a non factor


I think he means he just wants one does not matter the sex and hes shooting for that size............

So if you truely dont care then a male will be cheaper.


----------



## slimtim454 (May 6, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> WHAT>>>>non factor?
> i guess i dont understand that at all
> females will almost certianly cost more if they are sexed ....
> unsexed well you take your chances.
> ...


Ok then, breeding is a non factor. I guess i'll take my chances


----------



## slimtim454 (May 6, 2007)

I found a few 4-5 inchers at a local pet store for $85. Think I can get one cheaper?


----------



## speedreader (May 6, 2007)

search the stores and for sale section.
You can definitely get them cheaper - depends how much time you want to spend searching.
However, local store means no delivery charge.


----------



## Penna (May 6, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> I found a few 4-5 inchers at a local pet store for $85. Think I can get one cheaper?




What pet store?


----------



## slimtim454 (May 6, 2007)

Penna said:


> What pet store?


Zoo Creatures Plaistow, NH


----------



## Hamburglar (May 6, 2007)

dont forget to include shipping in your total cost if you buy one online...  If I was receivinga 4-5" I would probably want it shipped overnight which adds quite a bit... but that is just my opinion.. many have had luck with slower shipping and larger T's..


----------



## Austin S. (May 6, 2007)

I found this 5" blondi at my local pet store. $120.00!!!!  What a rip. It molted a week later, I took it in the back to sex it, and it is a male and they still wont lower the price for me.....


----------



## Drachenjager (May 6, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> I found a few 4-5 inchers at a local pet store for $85. Think I can get one cheaper?


for a T. blondi i dont think id buy from a pet store .... but ... prices isnt bad for a female probably real bad for a male


----------



## slimtim454 (May 7, 2007)

so $85 isnt high for a GBB?


----------



## Widowman10 (May 7, 2007)

ok, now i'm really confused.  do you want to know the price of a Goliath bird eater, or a greenbottle blue (GBB)?


----------



## KingBowser (May 7, 2007)

I paid $200 for my female but she was about 9'' or so at the time and was a beloved pet of the store owner(it took me weeks to talk her into selling it to me). Then I paid $50 for a 5 incher. I say shop around.


----------



## slimtim454 (May 7, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> ok, now i'm really confused.  do you want to know the price of a Goliath bird eater, or a greenbottle blue (GBB)?


hahaha maybe i should just stick to scorpions.


----------



## dangerprone69 (May 7, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather pay extra money and get a guaranteed female from a reputable breeder/dealer. Many times the ones you see for sale at low prices look like they've been through hell.


----------



## Widowman10 (May 7, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> hahaha maybe i should just stick to scorpions.


haha, it's all good! just search around and learn a bit more, you'll be fine. tarantulas are fun, but you definitely should know how to keep and care for them  say, do you have any T's yet? personally, i wouldn't START with a goliath bird eater  start with something a little easier and friendlier


----------



## slimtim454 (May 7, 2007)

Yea i dont have one yet but would like to get a tarantula soon.


----------



## Drachenjager (May 7, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> haha, it's all good! just search around and learn a bit more, you'll be fine. tarantulas are fun, but you definitely should know how to keep and care for them  say, do you have any T's yet? personally, i wouldn't START with a goliath bird eater  start with something a little easier and friendlier


Friendlier??!! mine is really friendly. when i open her tank she waves at my with both back legs really quickly and then tries to hug my hand ...how much more friendly can you get?


----------



## slimtim454 (May 7, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> Friendlier??!! mine is really friendly. when i open her tank she waves at my with both back legs really quickly and then tries to hug my hand ...how much more friendly can you get?


Really? thats awesome!


----------



## Drachenjager (May 8, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> Really? thats awesome!


yeah then itch like heck for a week lol ....
hair kicking =waving 
threat posture =hugging


----------

